# Nutra Bee source in Bakersfield.



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

did you go to Global Patties to check?


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Keith is either busy or hasn't been checking the forum regularly. I sent him a pm and it took about a week to get an answer. I will come in from the Reno side so was going to pick some up at his normal place of business. I'd bet he answers you soon.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

GB, I PM'ed you.  Christmas week over here.   

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Keith, and you other guys who responded also.


----------

